# Macintosh se 1/40



## ThePaaiN (22 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde! Je me presente, je m appel Corentin j ai 18ans et je possede un vieux Macintosh SE 1/40 depuis ma tendre enfance  mais avec les nouveaux ordinateurs il est resté abandonné et depuis quelque temps j aimerais le faire demarrer mais j ai un soucis:
Voila, quand je le demarre il ejecte automatiquement la disquette et en dessine une avec un "?" dessus, alors j en remet une (des disquettes originales qui etaient avec le mac, dark castle, etc..) il les ejectent automatiquement et met une croix a la place du "?". Moi qui ne suis pas fort sur ce sujet si quelqu un peut m aider sans que ce soit trop compliqué..  Merci d avance et bonne journée!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

ThePaaiN a dit:


> Voila, quand je le demarre il ejecte automatiquement la disquette et en dessine une avec un "?" dessus



Jusque là, rien d'anormal, la disquette avec le système, il ne faut l'introduire qu'au moment où tu entends le "ding" de démarrage, faute de quoi, il l'éjecte, comportement normal du Mac.



ThePaaiN a dit:


> alors j en remet une (des disquettes originales qui etaient avec le mac, dark castle, etc..) il les ejectent automatiquement et met une croix a la place du "?". Moi qui ne suis pas fort sur ce sujet si quelqu un peut m aider sans que ce soit trop compliqué..  Merci d avance et bonne journée!!



Là, par contre, c'est plus inquiétant. Reste à savoir si c'est la disquette ou le lecteur de disquette qui pose problème, car si la disquette avec le "?" signifie seulement que le Mac ne trouve pas de dossier système, celle avec la croix signifie, sauf erreur de ma part, qu'il ne parvient pas à lire la disquette que tu lui a mis.


----------



## ThePaaiN (22 Novembre 2013)

Justement, j ai essayé avec plusieurs disquettes et ça le fait a chaque fois. Pourtant, depuis la derniere fois ou je l ai utilisé et qu il marchait, on ne l a pas touché donc je ne vois pas ce qui peut provoquer ca a par peut etre la poussiere..?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

ThePaaiN a dit:


> je ne vois pas ce qui peut provoquer ca a par peut etre la poussiere..?



Si ça vient du lecteur, mais les disquettes sont des supports extrêmement fragiles, et sensibles aux conditions de stockage, tu es certain qu'elles étaient bien à l'abri, des champs magnétiques surtout (notamment ceux qu'émettent en permanence tout appareil électronique muni de hauts parleurs, ou les casques ou oreillettes d'écoute) ?


----------



## ThePaaiN (22 Novembre 2013)

Non c est vrai qu elles etaient pas a l abris mais par rapport aux ondes il devait pas y en avoir beaucoup car a par un ordinateuf que l on utilise presque pas a 2-3metres du mac il n y a rien d autre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

ThePaaiN a dit:


> Non c est vrai qu elles etaient pas a l abris mais par rapport aux ondes il devait pas y en avoir beaucoup car a par un ordinateuf que l on utilise presque pas a 2-3metres du mac il n y a rien d autre.



Je ne parlais pas d'ondes, mais de champs magnétiques tels que ceux qu'un haut parleur ou des écouteurs dégagent en permanence, même lorsqu'ils ne servent pas (dans chaque écouteur ou haut-parleur, il y a un aimant permanent) !


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2013)

Il faudrait pouvoir tester tes disquettes sur un autre (Mac +, SE, SE/30, II ...) pour vérifier ... personne dans ton coin ?


----------



## mistercz100 (22 Novembre 2013)

tu dois avoir un disque dur de 40 MO si il marche pas il y a une méthode pour essayer de le decoincer je crois avec un coup sec en le prenant entre les jambes mais j'ai jamais fait , peu être pascal77 sait ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> tu dois avoir un disque dur de 40 MO si il marche pas il y a une méthode pour essayer de le decoincer je crois avec un coup sec en le prenant entre les jambes mais j'ai jamais fait , peu être pascal77 sait ?



Non, Pascal 77 ne sait pas, mais il sait que tous les SE n'avaient pas un disque de 40 Mo, certains se contentaient d'un 20 Mo, et d'autres n'avaient simplement pas de disque dur.


----------



## mistercz100 (23 Novembre 2013)

il me semble que les rares SE sans disque dur sont estampé juste SE , et ont un lecteur de disquette sur la fente du haut .

SE 1/40 veut dire disque dur de 40 MO ?

Les macintosh SE


au passage j'avais un SE avec un HD de 20 MO que j'avais revendu il,y a longtemps . La j'en ai récupéré un avec un disque dur de 80 MO qui fonctionne .

sinon j'ai récupéré 4 autres SE et seul 2 fonctionnent , mais pas leur DD


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2013)

Le seul SE que j'ai eu était un SE30, donc je dois bien avouer que j'ignore totalement ce qu'il y a de marqué sur les SE "tout court" (il y en avait bien une petite dizaine dans la compagnie d'assurances dont j'ai été un moment responsable informatique, mais j'avoue ne jamais avoir été les "regarder sous le nez").

Cela dit, c'est vrai qu'en principe, 1/40 signifie 1 Mo de Ram et disque dur de 40 Mo. Par contre, l'histoire de "débloquer" le disque en tapant dessus, ça me parait le meilleur moyen de finir de le flinguer s'il ne l'est pas encore complètement (à cette époque, les disques durs étaient dépourvus de dispositif de parking automatique des têtes).


----------



## ThePaaiN (23 Novembre 2013)

C est super sympa les gars! Merci d avoir pris du temps pour moi mais mon pere a regardé le mac et lui a fait je sais pas quoi mais il marche comme avant!! A moi le retour en enfance haha  bon ben encore merci d avoir pris du temps pour moi et a bientot si j ai un soucis avec!!  a bientot!!


----------



## mistercz100 (23 Novembre 2013)

ThePaaiN a dit:


> C est super sympa les gars! Merci d avoir pris du temps pour moi mais mon pere a regardé le mac et lui a fait je sais pas quoi mais il marche comme avant!! A moi le retour en enfance haha  bon ben encore merci d avoir pris du temps pour moi et a bientot si j ai un soucis avec!!  a bientot!!



se serait sympa que tu lui demande ce Qu'il a fait au Mac , histoire que ça puisse servir à d'autres !


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> se serait sympa que tu lui demande ce Qu'il a fait au Mac , histoire que ça puisse servir à d'autres !



Oui surtout qu'à l'époque les gens ne faisaient pas de sites web, donc toutes les infos sur cette bonne vieille époque sont à mettre en ligne.


----------



## claude72 (24 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... (à cette époque, les disques durs étaient dépourvus de dispositif de parking automatique des têtes).


Es-tu absolument sûr de ça ? je peux me tromper, mais les seuls disques-durs que j'ai connu qui avaient besoin d'un parcage de tête étaient des 5,25 pouces, qui avaient  un moteur pas-à-pas pour déplacer les têtes...

... et il me semble que tous les disques-durs 3,5 pouces utilisent des "voice coil" pour déplacer les têtes ? (et ce système parque les têtes automatiquement dès que l'alimentation du disque est interrompue)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Es-tu absolument sûr de ça ?



J'ai encore dans un coin un disque 3,5 pouces de 20 Mo dépourvu de dispositif de parcage de tête, qu'il soit automatique ou manuel, on ne peut simplement pas les parquer, par contre, le seul et unique disque de 5,25 pouces qui n'ait jamais été en ma possession (un 75 Mo SCSI) était lui, pourvu de ce dispositif.

Je ne me souviens pas exactement à quelle période le parcage automatique des têtes s'est généralisé, mais je pense que les disques des tout premiers Mac n'en étaient pas forcément pourvus.


----------



## claude72 (24 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai encore dans un coin un disque 3,5 pouces de 20 Mo dépourvu de dispositif de parcage de tête, qu'il soit automatique ou manuel, on ne peut simplement pas les parquer...


??? tu l'as ouvert pour vérifier ? est-ce que tu vois un moteur pas-à-pas pour déplacer les têtes ?
Parceque si il a un moteur pas-à-pas, alors il faut parquer les têtes...

...mais si il a une "voice coil" alors les têtes se parquent toutes seules, naturellement
(dans mon post précédent j'ai employé le mot "automatiquement", mais en fait c'est plus qu'automatique, c'est naturel : dès que le disque-dur n'est plus alimenté, les têtes reviennent toutes seules naturellement à leur position de parcage)





> ... par contre, le seul et unique disque de 5,25 pouces qui n'ait jamais  été en ma possession (un 75 Mo SCSI) était lui, pourvu de ce dispositif.


Moi j'ai eu 2 disques 5,25 (dans des boîtiers externes SCSI prévus pour être connectés à des Mac) :
- l'un était un très vieux 20 Mo avec une électronique de grand-papa et un moteur pas-à-pas et donc il lui fallait (théoriquement) un parcage des têtes... en revanche je ne sais pas comment faire pour les parquer, car il était mort quand je l'ai eu... je n'ai donc pas pu l'essayer !!!
- l'autre était plus récent, n'avait pas de moteur pas-à-pas mais une "voice coil", et donc les têtes se parquaient toutes seules.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> ??? tu l'as ouvert pour vérifier ? est-ce que tu vois un moteur pas-à-pas pour déplacer les têtes ?



Non, je ne l'ai pas ouvert, oui, il a un moteur "pas à pas", et non, on ne peut pas parquer les têtes. Je n'ai pas que le disque, j'ai aussi son descriptif technique (je l'avais acheté "neuf" à l'époque, et la doc précise qu'il n'a pas de dispositif de parcage des têtes). Je l'ai conservé bien qu'il soit H.S., comme "curiosité", car à l'époque, je pensais que seuls les disques ST506 étaient comme ça, or là, c'est bien un SCSI.


----------



## claude72 (24 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je ne l'ai pas ouvert, oui, il a un moteur "pas à pas", et non, on  ne peut pas parquer les têtes. Je n'ai pas que le disque, j'ai aussi son  descriptif technique ...


Ok, merci pour l'info !


----------

